# Can a 17 Year old work in a Restaurant by themselves.



## rocktrns (Mar 14, 2010)

[h1]Can a 17 Year old work in a Restaurant by themselves.?[/h1]
I work at a hotel Restaurant and I'm a cook there and I will be will be the only cook there for about 6 hours,and my mom wants to know is it legal for me to work by my self,but technically I'm not working by my self because there are dishwashers and servers there too,but I'm the only cook there.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

The specifics of labor law differs from state to state. In Minnesota, the only restrictions on minors in kitchens I'm aware of are the hours they are allowed to work during and the equipment they are allowed to use.


----------



## rocktrns (Mar 14, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree on the equipment and hours ruliing.  When I worked in an engineering facility, and one of the workers had to stay back doing overtime with potentially dangerous equipment, I stayed back until they finished,  which is part of our local work, health and safety regulations. 

Whereas if they were doing deskwork, they didn't need anyone on the premises with them.  It all depends on the level of risk to the worker.


----------



## rocktrns (Mar 14, 2010)

Well its a normal commercial kitchen


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Depends on the labor laws in your state. In most you can't operate dangerous equipment (meat saw, slicer etc.)


----------

